# Roads in Abkhazia



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Approaching to the Georgian/Abkhazian border. Georgian side



























The border









Gali



























Sukhumi


























































































The destroyed presidential palace



























Road to Novy Afon Monastery









The Monastery









Sukhumi as seen from Anakopia


















Afon


















Abhkazian/Russian border at Psou






























































































































Destoyed junction at the western entrance of Gali


















The Abkhaz camp at Inguri




































The cease-fire line bridge at Inguri


----------

